# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  jagode i dojenje

## dorica

kao što u naslovu piše zanima me da li se smiju jesti jagode a doji se
to se odnosi i na ostalo šumsko voće
dobila sam informaciju da mlijeko hoće nestati kad se doji što je po meni čista glupost  :Razz:  ali eto.... i da se ne smije zbog alergena

----------


## apricot

slobodno jedi sve.
pa ako primijetiš crvenilo oko usta ili po guzi, ili neke druge smetnje, onda malo stopiraj.
pa nakon nekog vremena probaj opet.

----------


## anchie76

BAci oko i na ovu temu  :Smile:  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54473-M...na-amp-dojenje

----------


## dorica

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## selena

meni je patronažna savjetovala i da u trudnoći izbjegavam jagode. To bi onda značilo da i dok se doji jagode treba izbjegavati barem do navršene prve godine, jer jagode su jak alergen. Tek nakon godine dana bi trebalo probati kako apricot kaže.

----------


## apricot

to što je patronažna nešto savjetovala, ne mora značiti da je u pravu  :Undecided: 
patronažne vrlo često sacjetuju i izbjegavanje grahorica, lisnatog povrća, citrusa... koječega, ali to uopće ne stoji
dojilje mogu jesti sve dok ne vide da smeta njihovom djetetu.

inače bismo sve poludjele živeći na kuhanoj piletini, mrkvi i krumpiru, kako nam se često preporuča

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Kod nas patronažne savjetuju, da ne znaš više smiješ li u opće išta jesi i piti.
Sinoć smo baš razgovarale sa našom IBLC-konsultanticom koja nam je predavačica, po pitanju jagoda (mmmmm jagodice, svi bi ih jeli  :Smile: ) i žena kaže sve ovo isto kao apri ( i mi ćemo biti prave savjetnice aBd  :Wink: )

----------


## anchie76

> meni je patronažna savjetovala i da u trudnoći izbjegavam jagode. To bi onda značilo da i dok se doji jagode treba izbjegavati barem do navršene prve godine, jer jagode su jak alergen. Tek nakon godine dana bi trebalo probati kako apricot kaže.


Jedan od mitova u hr je i taj da medicinsko osoblje zna puno o dojenju.  Nažalost to nije istina :/  Nerijetko se znaju čuti loši savjeti, bojim se da je to samo jedan u nizu mnogih.

----------


## L&L0809

imam jedan savjet za rodu - kako dosta zena na forumu pita smije li se jesti ovo/ono dok se doji, da na pocetnoj stranici rode stavite uocljivi banner tipa: "dojilje smiju jesti SVE ako dijete ne reagira" ili nesto slicno. jer ocito dosta zena ne zna i pati u tisini (meni bi bar bila patnja da bespotrebno drasticno reduciram prehranu), a ovako bi odmah, cim otvore pocetnu stranicu znale da je njihovoj "patnji" kraj.

----------


## anchie76

L&L, tona je takvih pitanja koja bi trebala stajati na naslovnoj stranici 
- mekane su mi dojke, nestaje mi mlijeko
- dijete stalno sisa, gladno je
- ne smijem jesti ovo /ono
- dijete mi stalno plače, gladno je
- od stresa mi je nestalo mlijeko
- itd itd.

TAko da je nažalost previše tih mitova koji kruže da bismo ih igdje stavili na naslovnu stranu.

No recimo ovdje ih se može naći na okupu http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2131, a na forumu ćemo rado odgovoriti na svaku dilemu majke.  Baci oko samo pa pogledaj koliko je ovdje tema o prehrani dojilje  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

A nekako ti i lakše kad napišeš svoj problem, pa ti neko napiše savjeti ili da se ne brineš, nego da onako suhoparno pročitaš "slogan". Mamama treba i komunikacije  :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

je, cure, istina, imate pravo  :Smile:

----------


## selena

Cure, slažem se s vama, možda nisam u pravu što se tiče jagoda. Istina je da patronažne savjetuju svakojaka čuda, jedna mi je rekla da ako želim pohano meso poslije poroda, da ga moram nakon pohanja provući kroz vruću vodu (praktički blanširati). I sve drugo što mi je navela da ne smijem, ispalo je da ništa ne smijem. Ali što se tiče alergena, možda ipak oprez. Jer ne djeluju svi alergeni odmah, niti se sve odmah vidi na koži i stolici djeteta. Postoji, npr. puno slučajeva celijakije koji godinama ostanu neprepoznati. Neke alergije nestanu u pubertetu, neke se tad tek pojave. Tko kaže da to nema veze s onim što su bebe jele kad su bile male. Zaista, puno toga nam bez veze zabranjuju, ali kad su u pitanju poznati jaki alergeni, samo savjetujem pojačan oprez, ništa više.

----------


## selena

Znam da ćete reći da celijakija i alergija na gluten nisu jedno te isto, no kako je mehanizam nastanka celijakije nejasan, ni alergijska reakcija nije u potpunosti isključena.

----------


## Apsu

Otvorim ja frižider a kad tamo jagode.. I sad, ja bi probala pojest malo da vidim kako ce mali reagirati al ne znam kolko je to malo? Jedna jagoda ili pola jagode? Što je najgore što mu se može desit? Nakon koliko se pojavljuju prvi simptomi?

----------


## Idnom

Joj znam kak ti je, ja sam prosle godine apstinirala  :Sad:  bilo me strah alergije...

----------


## 123beba

Frendicina mala se skroz osula po tijelu pa se to čak pretvorilo i u krastice... Toliko jako reagira na jagode da joj mama ne smije polizati jedan liz sladoleda...

----------


## jelena.O

u svakom slučaju ak misliš jesti jagode, onda treba početi s domaćim znači one koje će doć za mjesc i pol, a ne ove koje se sad prodaju.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam jela jagode kad je Klempic imao kojih 9 mjeseci.
Pojela sam jedno 6-7 komada, ovih umjetnih jerbo su me bas namamile. 
Nije imao nikakvu reakciju.

On dosad nije imao nikakvu reakciju ni na sto sto sam pojela ja ili on, a nemamo ni alergija na hranu u obiteljskoj anamnezi, tako da sam dosta opustena u izboru hrane.

Sad cekam one prave i brusim se  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apsu

Ma da, ne usudim se, pricekat cu prave.. Ko zna ocu se i onda usudit  :Grin:

----------


## rahela

> u svakom slučaju ak misliš jesti jagode, onda treba početi s domaćim znači one koje će doć za mjesc i pol, a ne ove koje se sad prodaju.


ima i sad domaćih, samo su iz plastenika i čak su i manje tretirane nego ove kasnije
jedino što nisu tako slatke, jer im fali sunca

----------


## rahela

i baš mislim Korini za ročkas (koji je sutra) radit tortu s jagodama, tako da ću ih i ja jesti  (a Jure sad ima mjesec i pol)

----------


## Kaae

U Americi jagode nisu ni priblizno na popisu namirnica koje bi trebalo izbjegavati u trudnoci ili za vrijeme dojenja. Ili kao ranu dohranu. Cak je i kupovna beblja hrana za 6+ mjeseci prepuna jagoda. Jela sam ih cijelu trudnocu, a i cijelo vrijeme ih jedem otkako sam rodila (i otkako dojim). Jede ih i dijete odavno, vjerojatno je poceo oko 10 mjeseci, samo zato sto prije toga nije bas jeo gotovo nista.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam ih pojela 5-6 komada kad je cura imala možda tri tjedna. Mislila sam da sam skrivila. Jedem i bademe kao luda. Oni su mi sastavni dio prehrane. Nisam primijetila razliku. Valjda bih uočila. :/

----------


## jelena.O

sad ako je deteprije bilo skroz čisto, i posle 2 tjedna isti onda vjerovatno nije ništ naškodilo, ali savakak ne treba pretjerivati s takvim "trudničkim" željama 

slučaj moga klinca je bio da je počeo jest krumpir, i koža mu je bila više manje jednako grozna ( znači nije bilo pogoršanja jako znakovitih), a kad je mali  prestao jest krumpir koža mu se u  manje od 6 mjeseci drastično  poboljšala,ali je još uvik koma.

i ne možemi neko tvrditi da u Americi ne špricaju  s svim  i svačim i više nego kod nas.

----------


## Apsu

A šta s bademima, zasto oni ne?

----------


## ann-zgb

> meni je patronažna savjetovala i da u trudnoći izbjegavam jagode. To bi onda značilo da i dok se doji jagode treba izbjegavati barem do navršene prve godine, jer jagode su jak alergen. Tek nakon godine dana bi trebalo probati kako apricot kaže.


ne znam koja je to savjetovala/vidim da je stariji post/,ali ne vidim ama bas ni jedan razlog zasto trudnice ne bi smjele jesti jagode,osim ako su slucajno alergicne na njih,sto i nije tako cesto kolko se misli
sto se tice dojenja,vrijedi isto-jedino kod manjih beba tj mladih od 6 mj pripaziti ima li kakve reakcije,ne pojesti odmah vecu kolicinu
jos nisam dozivjela da se dijete razboli od neceg sto mama jede,moze dobiti kolike ili koznu reakciju,koja prestaje kada majka prestane konzumirati problematicnu namirnicu-jagode su previse obiljezene,kao i jos puno toga
citrusi i kravlje mlijeko su puno cesci problem,ali i to je cesto prolazna faza,samo kod novorodencadi
dojite,promatrajte svoje dijete,jedite zdravo i raznoliko /i pazite kaj vecerate da se grceki ne pojave nocu,lakse ih je odraditi po danu  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Sad sam se sjetila, pa jela sam kilu jagoda dnevno u trudnoci, taman je bila sezona.. nisam pojma imala tad o nekoj štetnosti, i sve ok.. 

Al sad se evo jos nisam usudila pojest, a svekriva mi napravila takaaav kolač od jagoda da me srce boli kad ih vadim van  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Apsu, pa nemoj pojesti cijeli kolač odjednom i sve pet  :Razz: 

Inače, i ja pripadam ovoj liberalnijoj struji i što se prehrane dojilje tiče, a i što se dohrane tiče.
Čemu odgađati kvalitetne sezonske namirnice zbog potencijalne alergenosti kad odgađanje dokazano ne umanjuje alergije, a zakidamo sebe i dijete za kvalitetne nutrijente  :Confused:

----------


## sarasvati

Apsu, pa kao bademi su isto na popisu alergena. A ja sam u trudnoći bila intravenozno spojena  na njih.

----------


## Apsu

> Apsu, pa nemoj pojesti cijeli kolač odjednom i sve pet


Kak se to radi?  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

> i ne možemi neko tvrditi da u Americi ne špricaju  s svim  i svačim i više nego kod nas.


Evo mogu ti ja tvrditi da ono sto kupujem ili uzgojim nije spricano ni sa cim. 

A i ne bih usporedjivala tvoje dijete/djecu s ostalima jer su tvoji, koliko pratim po postovima, teski alergicari. Zdravo dijete i zdrava majka mogu jesti sve, i u trudnoci, a i kasnije.

----------


## Cubana

> U Americi jagode nisu ni priblizno na popisu namirnica koje bi trebalo izbjegavati u trudnoci ili za vrijeme dojenja. Ili kao ranu dohranu.


I ja sam ih sasvim normalno jela.
Sve sam zapravo normalno jela. 
Samo sam malo "normalnije" pila  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

E, a jel moze beba biti nervozna od mamine hrane?
Malena mi je nesto grintava zadnja tri dana, a inace nije takva
Ne znam zasto grinta, pa mi ovo palo na pamet, jer zadnja tri dana jedem poprilicne kolicine jagoda

----------


## pikula

jagode mogu malo napuhavati, kao krastavci npr. pa ako ih pojedeš na kile, možda čisto crijeva rade, ali ništa strašno.

----------


## Apsu

Evo ja sam bas prije sat vremena pojela 2 jagode i sad dojim.. Ak mu se nista ne desi znaci da nije alergican pa sutra mogu pojest kilu?  :Grin: 
Nakon kolko mogu ocekivat neku reakciju? I jesu za nju dosta 2 jagode?

----------


## Ginger

ma nisam primjetila da nesto prdi ili sl.
mislila samo da joj mozda smeta, al bez nekakvih vidljivih znakova tipa osipa i proljeva...

Apsu, ja sam odmah navalila  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Evo moj doprinos..jela jagode,par komada..par dana za redom.

Ništa se značajno nije dogodilo osim šta bebe bolje spava 

Nastavljamo terapiju jagodama  :alexis:

----------


## tangerina

> Apsu, pa kao bademi su isto na popisu alergena. A ja sam u trudnoći bila intravenozno spojena  na njih.


sve trudnice koje poznajem ne odvajaju se na više od 3m od svojih badema, zbog žgaravice  :Smile: 
iskreno, ne mogu zamislit kako beba u trbuhu može bit na nešto alergična ako mama nije, ne razvija li se njen imunološki sustav tek pred kraj trudnoće i po porodu?

----------


## Zuska

Evo me, već deset dana tamanim jagode i trešnje. 

Tako sam i u prvoj trudnoći, počela je tamanjenjem šparoga, nastavila se tamanjenjem jagoda i trešanja, pa sam prešla na tikvice ljeti, a onda preko smokvi na grožđe. Mislim, sve sam jela, uključujući i školjke, bademe i sve moguće, ali ovo navedeno sam jela u neumjerenim količinama.  
I onda sam nakon grožđa išla roditi u studenom  :Smile:  
Dojile smo normalno, puno i stalno, a 15 dana nakon što sam rodila vratila sam se na normalnu hranu koja je uključivala sarme, kobase i slična zimska jela, Možda zato nikad nisam skinula onih 5 kila viška  :Smile: 
Nisam na ništa alergična, a bogme nije ni dijete. Što je tu uzrok, a što posljedica, kao ni je li to povezano, ne bih znala.

Ali malo mi je neugodno pred sobom...evo već peti put danas napadam trešnje, jagode su već otišle.

----------


## Ginger

Zuska, cekaj, ti si trudna?  :Smile: 

Ma ja jedem sve, nisam dok je imala grceve grah i kupus
Al i to je srecom brzo proslo i tamanim sve

----------


## Zuska

da, u 13. tjednu

----------


## spajalica

cestitam

----------


## Ginger

> da, u 13. tjednu


 :Very Happy: 
Cestitam!

----------


## tangerina

> Tako sam i u prvoj trudnoći, počela je tamanjenjem šparoga, nastavila se tamanjenjem jagoda i trešanja, pa sam prešla na tikvice ljeti, a onda preko smokvi na grožđe. Mislim, sve sam jela, uključujući i školjke, bademe i sve moguće, ali ovo navedeno sam jela u neumjerenim količinama.


ovo mi zvuči tako divno  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

> da, u 13. tjednu


kad prije si uopće napravila onaj test kaj si tražila?

----------


## Zuska

> ovo mi zvuči tako divno


I meni, ali dragi je imao traume od tikvica, od tog ljeta ih više ne može smisliti  :Laughing:  

A ja sam, izgleda, u potpuno istom moodu kao i tad. Budim se ujutro i prvo što pomislim je da moram ići na tržnicu po nove trešnje, a već par dana iščekujem sutra kad mi iz Zagreba frendice donose nekoliko mjerica clery jagoda s Dana jagoda jer sve što ima za kupiti kod nas je malo više ili malo manje kisela voda. 

Zanimljivo je to drugo stanje...prošli put sam kraj trudnoće dočekala u opsjednutosti grožđem i svaki dan, do pred porod, odlazila na tržnicu i topila se pred određenom sortom. Par dana nakon poroda pojavim se tržnici, teta pokazuje isto to grožđe, a ja ga ravnodušno odmjerim i okrenem glavu  :Laughing: 

Nego, neki dan je klinka pojela jaaako mnogo jagoda i trešanja (neumjerena na mamu) i mokraća joj je navečer bila crvena. Ajme, kako sam se prestrašila odmah sam unutra uvalila trakicu, ali sve ok, pa sam to povezala s voćem.  Jel vam se ikad to dogodilo?

----------


## Zuska

> kad prije si uopće napravila onaj test kaj si tražila?


Na što misliš?

----------


## jelena.O

> Nego, neki dan je klinka pojela jaaako mnogo jagoda i trešanja (neumjerena na mamu) i mokraća joj je navečer bila crvena. Ajme, kako sam se prestrašila odmah sam unutra uvalila trakicu, ali sve ok, pa sam to povezala s voćem.*  Jel vam se ikad to dogodilo*?


je ali od cikle, valjda je ipak pretjerala da je i to pokazalo.

----------


## tangerina

> Nego, neki dan je klinka pojela jaaako mnogo jagoda i trešanja (neumjerena na mamu) i mokraća joj je navečer bila crvena. Ajme, kako sam se prestrašila odmah sam unutra uvalila trakicu, ali sve ok, pa sam to povezala s voćem.  Jel vam se ikad to dogodilo?


netko mi je rekao da mu se to dogodilo od višanja, netko drugi od nečeg zelenog, zaboravila sam točno čega (zamisli tek kad ugledaš zelenu mokraću  :Laughing: )
ja isto u trudnoći non stop mislim na hranu, u moju obranu, najviše sezonsko voće i povrće, i sireve svih vrsta.. ali nije to tolika promjena u odnosu na vrijeme kad nisam trudna, kad možda 80% vremena mislim na hranu  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Kako sam imala osjecaj za jagode.. Jadna moja guza se danas crveni  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

tvoja?
o, bože!

----------


## Apsu

Hihi to je moja mala guzica  :Smile: 
Sad sam skuzila da cijeli dan dosta bljucne van nakon svakog podoja, inace ne bljucka, jel i to moze bit neka reakcija? 

Kad se javi alergija na neku hranu, nakon kolko vremena se moze opet probat pojest tu namirnicu?

----------


## Carmina406

> tvoja?
> o, bože!







sorry,ali  :Laughing:  

Ont.ja dojim i jela sam jagode,mali nije imao reakciju nikakvu. Mogu li mu dati uskoro malo da proba? Koju količinu za početak? Još par dana i ima 10mj.

Merciiii

----------


## sarasvati

Apsu, mislim dva tjedna da bi trebalo proći.

S koliko jagoda krenuti..? Ne znam. Jednu po jednu?  :Smile:

----------

